

Ask HN: I've read JS Definitive Guide, Good Parts. What next? - stevenklein

I've read Javascript: The Definitive Guide by David Flanagan and Javascript: The Good Parts by Douglas Crockford.<p>What should I read next?
======
raniskeet
The question should be "what should I write next?".

~~~
stevenklein
Touche.

------
pdelgallego
I posted this last week. Maybe it can help you.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2353962>

\- Join the jsmentor mailing list.

\- Secret of a javascript ninja

\- 10 things I learned from the jquery soruce [1]

\- 11 More Things I Learned from the jQuery Source [2]

\- Read the annotated version of underscore [3]

\- write your own plugin. Follow this tutorial from Dailyjs[4]

\- Launch emacs and write some code.

[1] [http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-
jquer...](http://paulirish.com/2010/10-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source)

[2] [http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-
the-...](http://paulirish.com/2011/11-more-things-i-learned-from-the-jquery-
source)

[3]
[http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/docs/underscore.h...](http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/docs/underscore.html)

[4] <http://dailyjs.com/tags.html#lmaf>

~~~
evangineer
Backbone examples as mentioned here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2378190>

------
daniellmb
Great start! Here are a few other books I've read recently and marked the crap
out of because there is so much good information in them.

    
    
      - JavaScript Patterns by Stoyan Stefanov
      - High Performance JavaScript by Nicholas C. Zakas
      - High Performance Web Sites by Steve Souders
      - Even Faster Web Sites by Steve Souders
    

Here are a few I haven't read yet but are on my to read list.

    
    
      - Object-Oriented JavaScript by Stoyan Stefanov
      - Pro JavaScript Design Patterns by Dustin Diaz, Ross Harmes

------
stevenklein
Thanks so much everyone for your input. For anyone interested, I asked some
people on Twitter and got the following responses.

@rmurphey (Rebecca Murphey): @stevenklein JavaScript Patterns and Object
Oriented JavaScript would be next on my list

@thomasfuchs (Thomas Fuchs): @stevenklein
<http://javascriptrocks.com/performance/> :)

@paul_irish (Paul Irish): @stevenklein what rmurphey said and also zakas's
high perf js

------
manvsmachine
raniskeet has a good point; if you've read and really understand the content
of both of those, there's not too much that you'll learn from just reading
more books. I'm pretty much in the same boat as you (read The Good Parts,
started the Def Guide), and my next step is not to read _about_ Javascript,
but to read _Javascript_. Pick a codebase of something you use or want to
start using and learn how it ticks.

~~~
evangineer
Depending on what you intend to do, you could do a lot worse than spelunk in
the codebase of something like JQuery or YUI.

